# removing faulted/unavailable zpool



## mengesb (Apr 2, 2013)

Seems that during several failover tests I'm left with a faulted/unavailable zpool:


```
# zpool import
   pool: zhast1
     id: 505007149393510545
  state: FAULTED
 status: One or more devices contains corrupted data.
 action: The pool cannot be imported due to damaged devices or data.
   see: http://illumos.org/msg/ZFS-8000-5E
 config:

	zhast1                  FAULTED  corrupted data
	logs
	  2422693044778441393   UNAVAIL  corrupted data
	  14862238007290524463  UNAVAIL  corrupted data
	  9929649992256645660   UNAVAIL  corrupted data
	  7735534514833326013   UNAVAIL  corrupted data
```

Is there a graceful way to get rid of this? Thus far I've not been able to re-import this under any circumstance, and for all intents and purposes appears to be cruft left behind in the zpool.cache (which cannot be deleted, or I cannot boot my system).

Also as a second point of matter, since I am replicating my log devices using HAST, isn't there some sysctl variable or boot time variable required to not inspect the GUIDs on devs or something? I seem to recall a topic about that but cannot find it any longer, and searches aren't turning up the right stuff. Any help?


----------



## Sebulon (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,

Not sure if it's exactly what you are looking for but:

/boot/loader.conf

```
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable=0
```

/Sebulon


----------



## mengesb (Apr 2, 2013)

Sebulon said:
			
		

> Hi,
> /boot/loader.conf
> 
> ```
> ...



Pretty sure that's the ID "thingy" (highly technical term) I was looking for.  Now how about that bogus faulted zpool? I can't get rid of this thing for the life of me, and I'm not sure how I got myself into this state to be honest (other than speculation).


----------



## kpa (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you want to clear the ZFS labels on the disks so that the information about the now faulted pool is removed completely?

If so do this:
`# zpool labelclear -f adaXpn`

For each adaXpn that were part of the pool. I'm assuming you had GPT partitions making up the pool and not whole disks right?


----------



## mengesb (Apr 3, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Do you want to clear the ZFS labels on the disks so that the information about the now faulted pool is removed completely?
> 
> If so do this:
> `# zpool labelclear -f adaXpn`



I finally discovered what device it really was, and indeed I did run `# zpool labelclear -f /dev/gpt/j1slot00` and the likes on all the affected devs which resolved the issue. Finding that ZFS (ashift=12) + HAST combination to be a real PITA.


----------



## michaeladm (Nov 17, 2020)

zpool destroy -f pool


----------

